# Marlin Petronius Oil Rigs trip 10/29-10/30



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

We left Pensacola around 8AM on 10/29 and ran to the edge. We trolled west along the Elbow in clean water 78 degrees very few flying fish some weed trolling Islanders, squid strings, wahoo lures. One smack, dropback and pickup and then nothing. Drove to Marlin arriving an hour before sunset. Marked alot of bait on one corner of the rig. First fish was a tiny blackfin. Fished live bait and jigs until midnight catching as many blackfin as we wanted to carry or clean. We left to swordfish until an hour before dawn. At 4 AM we all popped up when the light drag clicked off. Grabbed the rod and waited for the pickup but when it came it didn't stick. Fished the MP's for amberjack and were sharked to death. Bottom fished our way back towards Pensacola. We picked up an amazing fish. It was hooked under the chin with one swinging jig hook on a Shimano Flatfall Jig that dropped out when the fish was on the deck. It weighed 42+ pounds on the scale. The Alabama State Record is 39lbs 7oz caught on 9/19/89!! The Florida State Record is 50lbs 8oz caught on 4/21/90. It is also the worldwide IFGA record.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pomp. Have never caught one of those. That would be cool. Purdy work!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang sooooo close to a record fish is AWESOME!!!! Looks like ya'll had a excellent trip! How many BFT ya'll haul home....?


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Blackfin*

We kept 20 blackfin for three guys. We smoked most of it and ate a lot fresh. Very little frozen. The smoked blackfin makes great dip and tuna fish sandwiches.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yall see or try for any yellows?


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Yellowfin*

No visible sign of yellowfin. Blackfin chasing some flyers but no yellowfin. Another boat said they caught an undersized yellowfin. I didn't see anything of size come aboard and there were two large charters out of Orange Beach. We only fished the two rigs so maybe further out may have worked out.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful fish and thanks for the report!


----------

